# I Hope They Catch This Scumbag . . .



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2015)

Coward POS

In my book when they catch the punk they should give him 12 years hard time for the time the artist spent making that contribution to society. 12 more years for the mental anguish the guy must be going through, and he should have both his hands cut off for doing it in the first place. What a punk.

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hard time won't do nuttin...but I fervently agree on choppin his hands off.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 26, 2015)

Drown him in his own bucket of paint.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 26, 2015)

Terrible shame ! That is some wonderful artwork messed up!!!


----------



## justallan (Feb 26, 2015)

I agree with you, Kevin. This man has spent his own time trying to share his heritage in a respectful way and give to his community a chance to remember a part of everyone's history and some little turd wants to do that.
I feel a small part of a fitting punishment would include wearing a carrot suit and cleaning the local native neighborhood, with the natives knowing full well who he is. I bet he would learn a whole new side of what getting stoned means.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## chicago (Feb 26, 2015)

Amen! on all that everyone has suggested. I would add that a can of his favorite spray paint up each nostril would surely make him see the error of his ways.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 26, 2015)

should have had the graffiti protectant on it. You can't see it but you can wash off with hot low pressure water. We used it on a bus station in Yakima- they would tag it and they would clean it the next day. Vandals went elsewhere- got to be like work  for them. Sad thing is once one tags it- there will be more to come.........


----------



## Brink (Feb 26, 2015)

They'll catch him/her.
The perp will be jailed.
Bail will be posted.
It will go to trial.
But all the worthy jurors were sent home.
Bail will be returned,
And after 20 hours community service, all is well.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 26, 2015)

Brink said:


> They'll catch him/her.
> The perp will be jailed.
> Bail will be posted.
> It will go to trial.
> ...



Sad but probably true. However sometimes when a crime of this nature grabs enough attention the jurisdiction feels enough pressure to actually do something about it that has at least some semblance of justice. That really the only reason I posted this. Maybe some of you will share it on your FB page and it grows exponentially. I figure that is already happening to some degree but I'm just trying to do what little I can to up the degree.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 26, 2015)

There are few things that aggravate me more than vandals. Chopping off of hands sounds mighty fine to me!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## brown down (Feb 26, 2015)

remember that kid years ago that went to a foreign country and vandalized all those cars and got caned! man we are way to soft on criminals! on the subject of POS vandalism! Anyone see what those animals ISIS did to the 5000 year old statues yesterday I believe!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 27, 2015)

brown down said:


> remember that kid years ago that went to a foreign country and vandalized all those cars and got caned! man we are way to soft on criminals! on the subject of POS vandalism! Anyone see what those animals ISIS did to the 5000 year old statues yesterday I believe!


I didnt see that until you mentioned it. These people, hell you cant even call them people, these pieces of garbage have without a doubt lost all of their living privelages in my opinion. I can think of few people throughout history who have deserved to die more than these extremists have. When someone commits the atrocities they have there is no sign of humanity left in them. Its pretty horrible.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jmurray (Feb 27, 2015)

that dude must be a total jagoff. I would however like to add that this was straight vandalism, not graffiti, and certainly not street art. I know most people draw a hard line when it comes to graffiti, but when it's well done and in an appropriate place I am a fan.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

